

Ask HN:  Please review my app Haikufriday.com - beerfarmer

Hello HN,<p>This my first app.  Not really solving any problems here just trying to have a little fun.  I think the site's purpose it pretty obvious but I'm always open for suggestions and feedback.<p>http://haikufriday.com<p>I'm using the same platform for:<p>http://lyricpost.net
======
beerfarmer
clickable: <http://haikufriday.com>

